# 2008 Kona Jake



## ntekrony (Dec 12, 2007)

Ive been looking to get a cyclocross bike for some time now, and found a good deal on a new 08 Jake (thank you captain obvious :thumbsup: ). However I can't seem any reviews for it. If anybody had any worthwhile reviews, that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I have a 2008 Jake. The geometry didn't suit me so I ditched the frame and got a Kona Double Cross. The ride is soooooo much better.

Before I could compare it to the Soma, though, I had no complaints about the Jake.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking at CX bikes under $1400 CAD myself, and I took a look at a Jake. The first thing I noticed was that it was very heavy. The steel fork, and kona house brand bits don't make for a light bike, especially compared to the Giant TCX0 beside it, which had a carbon fork, and seat post. It's good in a way though. I'd rather see them skimp on the bar/stem/post, and maintain the Tiagra drivetrain, which several other bikes at the same price don't have. 

I can't give a worthwhile review though, as i have not ridden one.


----------



## Gilf (Jun 11, 2008)

I use a Kona Jake for commuting 22 miles a day in London and for some light-weight touring. With mudguards, a rack and touring tires it's a great fast commuting bike that's strong enough to cope with the battering commuting bikes. However it's not a very light bike and I wouldn't use it for any serious cyclo-crossing.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

About how much are these Jakes weighing in at..out of curiosity?


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Search the classifieds, you might find a good deal on one, maybe not 08...but.   :thumbsup:


----------



## semaj (Aug 30, 2007)

How does the 2008 Kona Jake in a size 58 compare to my current steed, 2007 Pinarello F3:13 in a size 57.

Would a 58 be too big for me? The Pinarello fits me just fine, and my LBS told me a 57 Pinarello fits more like a 58.

Here are the geometry charts for both bikes:


----------



## GTDave (May 17, 2002)

I have about 300 miles (road miles only) on a 2008 Jake the Snake (same frame, lighter fork) I built up the frame from the parts bin (8-speed XT/105 with bar-cons, 287's and cheap-o v-brakes) I have not done anything but road ride, some fast club rides mainly, but I really like the bike. It does not ride quite as smoothly as my old steel frame,but it is stiffer and seems to accelerate a bit better.
With the carbon fork, the weight comes in around 20 pounds. I plan on making it a bit lighter with an Ultegra (or maybe Rival) build kit in the next few weeks.
I am pretty satisfied .


----------

